# Please help...we need you...



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Poppy a gorgeous long hair chihuahua went missing yesterday she has no idea how and when she went missing as she was at work when she got a call from her Mum to say she wasn't there. You can imagine what state she is in and how worried sick we all are .
Poppy went missing yesterday from Preston in Lancashire.
Please post this on as many forums, facebook etc as you can as we really do need to find Poppy again safe and sound ASAP. 
Vicky has knocked on all her neighbour doors and was searching till late last night. Rung the police and kennels ect, we only hope and pray she is in somebodies home and they will hand her in .
Please send your prayers and posistive thoughts there way.
Here is a pic of Poppy for you all.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no that is so sad, they must be heartbroken.
Gorgeous little one too.
I really hope she gets home safe and sound.
Keep us posted.

Edited to add....i will try to post on all the sites i am on too, and will be praying for them also.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

How sad..........
We send prayers N Hugs her way for a safe return.
(((((((((((((((((PRAYERS & HUGS))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OH, my prayers are with Poppy and her owners. What a travesty!!! I'm so sorry for this and I will pray for a happy ending!!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh thats awful how worried they must be please keep us posted


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats awful, have they put her on doglost http://www.doglost.co.uk


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh my god I hope she's found.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Special thoughts sent to this little girl that she is soon safely home where she belongs. Her family must be distraught...

x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any news Julie?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Your frind may have already done this, but I'd suggest she contacts her local newspapers and ask them to run a small story with a pic, many will oblige and it's more effective than a tiny piece in the lost and found part. 

Hopefully she is microchipped, that might help with her return.

Do keep us updated.


x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That would be my worst nightmare,oh i hope she's found ,those poor people must be out of their minds with worry.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

any news? gosh her people must be frantic with worry


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

im so sorry to hear this, you must be heartbroken, i hope shes returned hope safe and sound, good luck x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, no news as yet. 

Chloe & Rosie'smum I will tell her to advertise her on there, good idea thanks.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

They have probably done everything, but just incase.
Have they put flyers up around the area and in local vets etc?

Hopefully someone has just taken her in and is planning on going to a vets or the police soon.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh no thats horrible. poor Poppy :[ 
I hope Vicky is ok and you get some news soon hun x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my goodness, I am so worried for you, im praying for a happy ending and hopefully she is safe and will be handed back, I cant imagine what your friend is going through, its all of our worst ever nightmare.

did she escape out the house or do you think she may have been stolen? Im hoping she just escaped if anything.

thoughts and prayers for dear poppy xxxxxxx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That is so upsetting - I hope she was microchipped, they may have some chance of getting her back. I can't imagine how upset I would be thinking of them in care of some horrible person.


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

thanks guys no news yet, and yes she is micro chipped,


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about this. A pet parents worst nightmare. I couldn't imagine. Thank god she is micro chipped. I'm sure someone will return her safe and sound very soon. We're thinking of you here in Alberta.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh hope poppy is back home safe soon , i just posted a link on twitter to help .. hopefully someone will find her xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hope shes found soon have put a link to her on my fb and twitter x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks again everyone, cheers Chloe XXXXX


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG!!! I can't imagine such a lose...I was just about to go to bed and decided I would look at the new posts before I went...so I will definitely be praying for Poppy's safe return!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Poor baby... I hope she's found soon. How aweful! 

Lori


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Any news yet?


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

im praying for some good news today


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

thanks guys for all your thoughts and big hugs to julie and chole x x


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

What a nightmare! My prayers are with you all!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, that's terrible, poor girl  That's one of my biggest fears ...


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

any news yet ? ive been thinking of poppy since i read this post , really hope shes found soon xx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

No sorry no news, no phone call, no nothing. it is really sad, vicky said it is the not knowing if she is alive or dead that is the worse thing .

Please keep you thoughts and prays going xxxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, no when i saw there was a new post i thought she had been found.
Really hope you guys hear some good news soon.
Be thinking of her and her family xxx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh god this is so terrible, please let her be found safely soon, is she spayed?xx


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

thanks for all you well wishes but unfornatly there has not been one gilmer of hope in any single way


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

vickylou said:


> thanks for all you well wishes but unfornatly there has not been one gilmer of hope in any single way


So sorry to hear that
Dont lose hope though. x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

So sad to hear that there is no news - you must be distraught - poor thing.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh there is a programme on Sky real lives right now called Petnapped.
Jane Hayes is a pet detective who works for free to help find peoples dogs.
Maybe someone like that could help?
She is in England.
Have been watching bits and pieces, she devotes all her time to helping people.

Will see if can find out more. x

Edit, her name is spelled Jayne not Jane i think and her website is here with a number to call. 
When you scroll down the page. You will see the number.

http://www.doglost.co.uk/page.aspx?pg=72
Hope that is some help to you. xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hope you see this soon!, every wee bit helps and this woman has had great success.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I am sure she's somewhere safe, I expect somebody found her and fell in love with her and kept her. I was thinking maybe try looking at adverts for Chi's foor sale in your area? if someone has found her and is trying to make a quick buck thry may have advertised her.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Terri said:


> Hope you see this soon!, every wee bit helps and this woman has had great success.


 
I am off to work now but when i get back i will ring her asap if she doesn't see this before. A big thank you xxxxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

This story just breaks my heart. I've been praying every single day for her safety. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Rubyfox said:


> I am off to work now but when i get back i will ring her asap if she doesn't see this before. A big thank you xxxxx


Great! I pm'd you just incase.
Really hope she can help.
Keep us posted. xx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

just bumping the thread to keep an eye on any news, im so sad iv been thinking and praying for the little chi every day x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Again thanks everyone xxxxx


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

thanks everyone for all you thoughts amd well wishes


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there was any news on this little one...keeping her in my thoughts.

x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

oh poor baby i really hope she is with someone that has just fallen in love with her . that way at least she is safe please give us some good news soon


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Still no news sadly to say.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Rubyfox said:


> Still no news sadly to say.


How did it go with Jayne Hayes?
Did your friend contact her?

Really hope she is found. x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Terri said:


> How did it go with Jayne Hayes?
> Did your friend contact her?
> 
> Really hope she is found. x


 
I passed on the info so I hope she has yes, I hane'nt been intouch today with her, thanks again xxx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't imagine how distraught you must be but I sincerely hope you find her fit and well. 

My thoughts and best wishes go to you.

Deme x


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

Still nothing i am going out of my mind with worry


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no, this is awful.
I pray you hear something soon hon xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just checking on this dear angel. So many prayers coming her way from us!!! This is just breaking my heart for them!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am still praying for her I hope she is ok and that where ever she is at that she ain't hurt and that she ain't scared.I am so sorry you are having to go though this.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

just wondering if there is any news??


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> just wondering if there is any news??


 
No nothing... Thanks for asking xxxxx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Please tell your friend not to give up, even if weeks and months pass, tell her to keep looking and pushing to find her girl. Keeping them in my thoughts.

x


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

thanks guys for all you help and well thoughts i pray myself she comes home and very soon


----------

